# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Nga e kan prejardhjen Turqit ?

## EuroStar1

Kam lexuar shpesh per Turqit , si popull me shume kombesi, me kultura te ndryshme dhe tradita te theksuara. Po ashtu ne kohen e Otomaneve kam lexuar qe nuk kishin shkrim te tyre , por perdornin ate Arab. A jane Otomanet Turqit e sotem vendali ? 

Apo jane rrace Arabe qe kan pushtuar tokat e Kurdeve dhe Armeneve

----------


## xfiles

Jane thjesht me prejardhje mongole.

----------


## Genti..

> Kam lexuar shpesh per Turqit , si popull me shume kombesi, me kultura te ndryshme dhe tradita te theksuara. Po ashtu ne kohen e Otomaneve kam lexuar qe nuk kishin shkrim te tyre , por perdornin ate Arab. A jane Otomanet Turqit e sotem vendali ? 
> 
> Apo jane rrace Arabe qe kan pushtuar tokat e Kurdeve dhe Armeneve


Wikipedia Kroate , shkruan dicka per prejardhjen Mongole te turqeve , te cilet Kinezet i quanin me emer " T'u-chüeh" keta qe shtriheshin nga Mongolia deri te deti Kuq . (Flet per dokumentin e shekullit VI ).
Popujt e sotem qe njifen si me te paster Turq jane , Uzbeket ne pergjithsi ,qe tani jetojne ne Uzbekistan dhe Avagnistan .
Tjeter grup qe njifen te familjes Turke jane Kazaket qe shumica tyre jetojne ne Kazahstan , Kirgistan , nje pjese te Kines etj..
http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkijski_narodi

----------


## Genti..

http://www.resimler.net/albums/userpics/turkiye.gif Ky flamur  qe e kane sot turqit , nuk ka te beje me turqit dhe turqin (Hena dhe Ylli ) eshte simbol i vjedhur nga Iliret 
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...88932217_n.jpg
Pra ketu e gjeten kete simbol dhe nuk e sollen nga Mongolia .

----------


## Genti..

> http://www.resimler.net/albums/userpics/turkiye.gif Ky flamur  qe e kane sot turqit , nuk ka te beje me turqit dhe turqin (Hena dhe Ylli ) eshte simbol i vjedhur nga Iliret 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...88932217_n.jpg
> Pra ketu e gjeten kete simbol dhe nuk e sollen nga Mongolia .




http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...91502642_n.jpg

----------


## EuroStar1

> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...91502642_n.jpg


Me ngjan me yll hebre  :i ngrysur: 

P.S

d.m.th, Turqit nuk kan baze si ne Shqiptaret, jane thjeshte nje akumulim rracash dhe kan ndertuar shtetin qe ne njohim. A mos jane pak a shume si Hebrejt apo gabohem ?

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Ostmanet kryesisht jan popuj te lindjes,Mongol,timorid,kinez, rrac aziatike,sllav magjup ne at "perandori" jan shum rraca kryesisht aziatike,ashtu mendoj un sipas disa shkrimeve.

----------


## Genti..

> Me ngjan me yll hebre 
> 
> P.S
> 
> d.m.th, Turqit nuk kan baze si ne Shqiptaret, jane thjeshte nje akumulim rracash dhe kan ndertuar shtetin qe ne njohim. A mos jane pak a shume si Hebrejt apo gabohem ?


Nuk e besoj !
Ne ate faqe qe shkruan per prejardhjen e turqeve nuk u lidhet ndonje gje me Hebrenjet .
Ai simbol i takon Ilireve , dhe vetem :




> The Encyclopædia Britannica:
>  a dictionary of arts, sciences, literature & general information, Volumes 7-8, Edition 13
> 
>    - Hugh Chisholm, James Louis Garvin
>     -The Encyclopædia Britannica company, ltd., 1926
> 
> 
> *There is nothing distinctively Turkish in the combination of crescent and star which appears on the Turkish national standard; the latter is shown by coins and inscriptions to have been an ancient Illyrian symbol, and is of course common in knightly and decorative orders.*


Keta vetem pervetesuan dhe kopjuan  siq bejne edhe sot  , si pershembull :
-Kafe Turke 
-Caj Turku 
Ne realitet nuk jane asnjera nga dyjat prodhime Turke dhe neve na ngeli kjo : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_coffee

----------


## Hamza !

> Kam lexuar shpesh per Turqit , si popull me shume kombesi, me kultura te ndryshme dhe tradita te theksuara. Po ashtu ne kohen e Otomaneve kam lexuar qe nuk kishin shkrim te tyre , por perdornin ate Arab. A jane Otomanet Turqit e sotem vendali ? 
> 
> Apo jane rrace Arabe qe kan pushtuar tokat e Kurdeve dhe Armeneve


S'jan rrac arabe dhe s'kan lidhje me arabet.
Disa burime te lashta kineze flasin per disa klane qe datonin 2000 vite para eres son, dhe qe me kohen perkon te jen turqit e sodit. Keta turqi ishin pastora, gjuetar, nomada dhe kavalier me za, nen qeverisjen e Khan-it (shefit).

Popujt e par te njohur me emrin "TURK" ne histori, jan te thirrur nga historianet kinez " *türük* = i fortë. Ne vitin 552, ata formuan *perandorin turke*. N'ate kohe, turqit besonin se jan popuj hyjnor. Türuk-ët konsiderohen gjithashtu si themeluesit e literatures turke.

Turqit e me parshem kan pasur te njejten fe me atyre te mongolve, shamanizmin qe per ta, unversi eshte i krijuar mbi 3 zona pal-palshe : qielli, toka dhe bota nentoksore te lidhura me nje aks kozmik, shtyll mbi te cilen mbahet qielli. Por disa te tjer kishin per besim edhe totemizmin, qe nga mitet e shumta te turqve, besojn se nje ujk zbriti nga kodra per ne qytete per te furniizuar me ushqim, njesoj si nomadet, paraardhesit e tyre. Mit, qe edhe sot eshte prezent ne kulturen turke.

Kinezët ujgur, ne fakt jan turqit autentik, dhe rraca me e paster e Turkut. Turqit qe u ndan nga ujguret te cilt krijuan shtetin e tyre ne shekullin e 8, iken drejt perendimit, ku ne shekullin e 9-t, ata u takuan me Islamin. 

Turqit jan poashtu popujt e par, jo arab te  cilt u islamizuan.
Se cfar jan sot turqit e sodit te Turqis,... askush nuk mund t'i bie fije, Turqit e sodit jan kombinim i races euro-aziatike.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Se cfar jan sot turqit e sodit te Turqis,... askush nuk mund t'i bie fije, Turqit e sodit jan kombinim i races euro-aziatike.


Vetem kjo me intereson te di. Pra: Turqit, a kan rrenje thelle ne shekuj si ne Shqiptaret apo jan sic the ti, popuj te ndryshem te grumbulluar dhe ben perandorin e tyre qe sot ne i quajm Turq dhe dje ishin Osmanlit ?

Qe ta nenvizoj: Them si ne Shqiptaret qe jemi nje. Te paperzier me rraca te tjera per shkak te nje shkaku.

dhe dicka e fundit, germat qe sot hedhin ne leter , nga e kan prejardhjen. Une di qe gjat perandoris osmane , nuk shkruahej me shkronjat qe ka sot Turku, po shkruanin ne Arabisht.

----------


## thirsty

> Po gjitheandej do e fusesh kuranin ne mes mer carac? Edhe tek nenforumi i Historise do na besh propagande fetare?


 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  




> Vetem kjo me intereson te di. Pra: Turqit, a kan rrenje thelle ne shekuj si ne Shqiptaret apo jan sic the ti, popuj te ndryshem te grumbulluar dhe ben perandorin e tyre qe sot ne i quajm Turq dhe dje ishin Osmanlit ?
> 
> Qe ta nenvizoj: Them si ne Shqiptaret qe jemi nje. Te paperzier me rraca te tjera per shkak te nje shkaku.
> 
> dhe dicka e fundit, germat qe sot hedhin ne leter , nga e kan prejardhjen. Une di qe gjat perandoris osmane , nuk shkruahej me shkronjat qe ka sot Turku, po shkruanin ne Arabisht.


ka populll te pa perzier?
mbase pervec fiseve qe jetojne neper xhungla, e ishuj


lere cfare themi ne
shqiptaret jane te perzier (mbase jo aq shume)

shume shekuj na ka sunduar turku
shume shekuj romaket
cfare kane bere keta?  :ngerdheshje:  

jane nga azia, nga ku jane mongolet
pushtuan te tjeret, i morren si ushate, ashtu sic na e ben neve, ashtu sic ja ben fqinjeve tane, asthu sic ja bene cdo kombi tjeter 
shkronjat i kane marre nga alfabeti latin

----------


## EuroStar1

> ka populll te pa perzier?
> mbase pervec fiseve qe jetojne neper xhungla, e ishuj


E kam fjalen per shqiptaret para 15-20 shekujsh, jo per sot. Sot jan perzier me martesa, po kjo nuk e ben nje popull me perzierje rraciale

----------


## Hamza !

> Vetem kjo me intereson te di. Pra: Turqit, a kan rrenje thelle ne shekuj si ne Shqiptaret apo jan sic the ti, popuj te ndryshem te grumbulluar dhe ben perandorin e tyre qe sot ne i quajm Turq dhe dje ishin Osmanlit ?
> 
> Qe ta nenvizoj: Them si ne Shqiptaret qe jemi nje. Te paperzier me rraca te tjera per shkak te nje shkaku.
> 
> dhe dicka e fundit, germat qe sot hedhin ne leter , nga e kan prejardhjen. Une di qe gjat perandoris osmane , nuk shkruahej me shkronjat qe ka sot Turku, po shkruanin ne Arabisht.


Po kan rrenje thell ne shekuj. Per te par se si duket nje Turk autentik, shiqo nje Turkmen, ose nje Ujgur.

Ne perandorin Osmane,.. eshte futur cdo kush dhe eshte asimiluar, prandaj kemi grek te turqizuar, shqiptar te turqizuar, egjiptian, armenian, serb, rumun e gjithecka tjeter ne Turqin e Sodit qe kan ngelur qysh para 600 viteve. Kjo perzierje me duket qe ndihet me shume ne qytetin e Stambollit, e jo edhe mbrenda shtetit.

Ottomanet s'kan shkruar asnjehere ne arabisht me sa di un.
Kurse sot perdorin shkronja latine, pasi Ataturku rrezoj khilafetin Islamik dhe impunoj modë të re per turqit duke nderruar shkrimin, veshjen, kapelat, thirrjen e faljës per namaz dhe kerkesat e paradhesve te tyre duke ber slogane publike, si popull hyjnor, popull superior ndaj te gjitheve, popull i fort, i zgjedhur e bla-bla-bla.

----------


## fegi

Prejardhja e turqve dhe Perandoria selxhuke
Turqit perbejne nje tersi popujsh te bashkuar nga nje gjuhe e grupit uralo-altaik.
Te ardhur nga nomadet te cilet,qe ne mijavjeqarin II para erse sone,Zhvendoeshin ne territoret e sotme te Mongolise dhe te  Turkestanit kinez,ata u diferencuan dalgadal ne tri dege kryesore-Mongolet,tunguze-manqurianet dhe turqit,Kronikat kineze i pershkruajn te organizuara ne klane dhe fise,qe nuk njohin bujqesine dhe jetojn me blektori dhe me plaqkitje ne dem te shoqerive sedentare fqinje;ato nuk kane dhen emrat e<<perandorive>>te tyre te njepasnjeshme,qe me sa duket kane qene federata shpesh jeteshkurtur fisesh ose popujsh,te lidhura me veprime luftarake nen nje udheheqes me emer.
Keshtu ne shekujt e par perpara eres sone u shfaqen Hiong-Nute,te cilet formuan nje shtet te gjere nga kufiri kinez deri ne pellgun e Tarimit,perpara se te ndaheshin ne Hiong Nu lindoredhe perendimore.Nje e ketiji populli u dynd ne Europe ne shek V me emrin e hunve te Atiles,qe u ndalen nga Eciusi dhe mbretria gjermanike te Galise ne Fushat e Katalaunike(451).NJe<<perandori>> tjeter u formua ne shekujt VI-VII ajo e Tu-Kiueve,Kineze qe e quajne veten Kyk (ose Gyk)-Turk.Te ardhur nga Altai,ata u shtrine sundimin e tyre qe nga muri i madhe kinez deri ne Sogdiane Ne kete krahine,qe ather ishte depoja e madhe e mendafshit ne tranzit drejt lindjes se Afert dhe Evropes,ata ishin ne kontakt me Persin e sasanidve dhe me Perandorin Bizantine,basileus Justin II (565-578) u lidhe edhe me turqit kunder persianve,me te cilet ishte ne konflikt per tregtine e mendafshit.Ky ishte kontakti i pare qe paraljameronte kontakte te nje  karakteri tjeter.Tu-Kiuete u zhduke nga historia ne mes te shek.VII  ne kohen kur Perandoria Kineze dhe Perandoria Arabe,ne maksimumin e shtrirjes se tyre,u takuan ne Oksus.
Nje popull i ri turk,uguret e vendosur ne Orkhon, ne jug te liqenit Bajkal, debertoi
athere ne Kine.Atje erdhine kontakt me misionare manikeane te Persise dhe adaptoi fene e tyre,si dhe shkrimin sogdian qe e  kishte prejardhjen nga sirishtja e vjeter.Disa  u vendosen ne anet e Transoksines ku u bene sedentare;kjo krahin,deri athere e populluar nga indo-iranian,u turqizua qe nga shek.IX,ndersa atje zhvillohet nje qytetrim me huazime nga fqinje te ndryshem dhe nga tri fe te praktikuara nga unguret:budizmi,manikeizmi dhe nestorianizmi.
Ne kete Turkestan te ri turqit u konvertuan ne Islamin.
Dinastite iraniane te Transoksianes,qe kishin si kryeqytet Buharen,ishin islamizuar prej  me se nje shekull.Vazhdon

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Prejardhja e turqve dhe Perandoria *selxhuke*
> Turqit perbejne nje tersi popujsh te bashkuar nga nje gjuhe e grupit uralo-altaik.
> Te ardhur nga nomadet te cilet,qe ne mijavjeqarin II para erse sone,Zhvendoeshin ne territoret e sotme te Mongolise dhe te  Turkestanit kinez,ata u diferencuan dalgadal ne tri dege kryesore-Mongolet,tunguze-manqurianet dhe turqit,Kronikat kineze i pershkruajn te organizuara ne klane dhe fise,qe nuk njohin bujqesine dhe jetojn me blektori dhe me plaqkitje ne dem te shoqerive sedentare fqinje;ato nuk kane dhen emrat e<<perandorive>>te tyre te njepasnjeshme,qe me sa duket kane qene federata shpesh jeteshkurtur fisesh ose popujsh,te lidhura me veprime luftarake nen nje udheheqes me emer.
> Keshtu ne shekujt e par perpara eres sone u shfaqen Hiong-Nute,te cilet formuan nje shtet te gjere nga kufiri kinez deri ne pellgun e Tarimit,perpara se te ndaheshin ne Hiong Nu lindoredhe perendimore.Nje e ketiji populli u dynd ne Europe ne shek V me emrin e hunve te Atiles,qe u ndalen nga Eciusi dhe mbretria gjermanike te Galise ne Fushat e Katalaunike(451).NJe<<perandori>> tjeter u formua ne shekujt VI-VII ajo e Tu-Kiueve,Kineze qe e quajne veten Kyk (ose Gyk)-Turk.Te ardhur nga Altai,ata u shtrine sundimin e tyre qe nga muri i madhe kinez deri ne Sogdiane Ne kete krahine,qe ather ishte depoja e madhe e mendafshit ne tranzit drejt lindjes se Afert dhe Evropes,ata ishin ne kontakt me Persin e sasanidve dhe me Perandorin Bizantine,basileus Justin II (565-578) u lidhe edhe me turqit kunder persianve,me te cilet ishte ne konflikt per tregtine e mendafshit.Ky ishte kontakti i pare qe paraljameronte kontakte te nje  karakteri tjeter.Tu-Kiuete u zhduke nga historia ne mes te shek.VII  ne kohen kur Perandoria Kineze dhe Perandoria Arabe,ne maksimumin e shtrirjes se tyre,u takuan ne Oksus.
> Nje popull i ri turk,uguret e vendosur ne Orkhon, ne jug te liqenit Bajkal, debertoi
> athere ne Kine.Atje erdhine kontakt me misionare manikeane te Persise dhe adaptoi fene e tyre,si dhe shkrimin sogdian qe e  kishte prejardhjen nga sirishtja e vjeter.Disa  u vendosen ne anet e Transoksines ku u bene sedentare;kjo krahin,deri athere e populluar nga indo-iranian,u turqizua qe nga shek.IX,ndersa atje zhvillohet nje qytetrim me huazime nga fqinje te ndryshem dhe nga tri fe te praktikuara nga unguret:budizmi,manikeizmi dhe nestorianizmi.
> Ne kete Turkestan te ri turqit u konvertuan ne Islamin.
> Dinastite iraniane te Transoksianes,qe kishin si kryeqytet Buharen,ishin islamizuar prej  me se nje shekull.Vazhdon


A din dikush te tregoj,keta SALLXHUK,a eshte mbreteria e SELEUKIT(SELOJKIS),ose populli i Gllaukut, flm.

----------


## sokolmemeti

sipas disa informatave qe i kam lexuar turqit jane popull pak sa i dalluar nga mongolet e tunguzet po qe bashke perbejne popujt altaik

----------


## yllbardh

> A din dikush te tregoj,keta SALLXHUK,a eshte mbreteria e SELEUKIT(SELOJKIS),ose populli i Gllaukut, flm.


Selxhukët s'kanë asnjë lidhje me mbretërinë e Seleukut,përpos deri diku shtrirjes në po të njëjtin territor. Emrin e kanë   marrë nga njëri nga prijësit e tyre me po të njëjtin emër, Selxhuk (i cili ka vdekur aty diku rreth vitit 1038).
Selxhukët ishin një fis i Tatarëve nga vendet e Azisë Qendrore të cilët krijojnë një perandori të fuqishme në Persi në shekullin e 11-të. Ata pushtojnë Bagdadin më 1055. Kalifi i Bagdadit ishte aq i impresionuar me fuqinë dhe aftësit e tyre sa që ai emëron liderin e tyre, Tugrul Bej si zëvendësi i tij dhe i jap atij titullin e "Mbreti i Lindjes dhe Perëndimit". Selxhukët megjithatë mendonin se ishin pronarët e ligjshëm të gjithë vendeve të pushtuara gjatë kohës së Profetit Muhamed dhe ishin të etur për të zgjeruar mbretërinë e tyre. Pra, një kontigjent prej rreth 5000 selxhukëve u shpërngulën në Anadollin lindore dhe lënë shenjën e tyre aty për disa kohë.

Historia selxhuke turk është e rëndësishme për shkak se ata konsiderohen si paraardhësit e turqve Perëndimore - Turqit e sotëm. Turqit selxhuke, ishin një nga fiset e parë që pushtuan Anatollinë plotësisht. Me themelimin e mbretërisë selxhuke Anatolle si pjesë e Perandorisë së Madhe selxhuke filloi periudha islamike në Turqi. Selxhukët luajtën një rol të madh në mesjetë në mbrojtjen e botës islame kundër kryqëzatave, dhe si pushtues të një pjese të madhe të Perandorisë Bizantine. Ata gjithashtu i bënë një shërbim Evropës, duke bërë një barrierë në mes tyre dhe invazionit Mongolë. Së fundi rëndësia e tyre qëndron në faktin se ata hapën rrugën për turqit otomanë si një nga mbretërit e posa formuara pas largimit të mongolëve.

http://www.turkeyforyou.com/pictures...es/seljuks.jpg

_huazuar nga Turkey For You - Turkey Travel Guide me disa përshtatje/sqarime nga unë_

----------


## Ermedin

Shikoi ekstremistat turkofobë e islamofobë ziliqarë që ndjellin urrejtje ndaj njerëzve duke
"pyetur" për prejardhjen e tyre, kur shihet që në aeroplan që pyetja bëhet propaganduese!  :buzeqeshje: 

Shqiptarët që kanë pak mend, e dinë që nga kjo urrejtje asnjë pjellë e mirë
nuk del veçse një urrejtje, racizëm, mosbashkëpunim e prapambeturi e jona!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Selxhukët s'kanë asnjë lidhje me mbretërinë e Seleukut,përpos deri diku shtrirjes në po të njëjtin territor. Emrin e kanë   marrë nga njëri nga prijësit e tyre me po të njëjtin emër, Selxhuk (i cili ka vdekur aty diku rreth vitit 1038).
> Selxhukët ishin një fis i Tatarëve nga vendet e Azisë Qendrore të cilët krijojnë një perandori të fuqishme në Persi në shekullin e 11-të. Ata pushtojnë Bagdadin më 1055. Kalifi i Bagdadit ishte aq i impresionuar me fuqinë dhe aftësit e tyre sa që ai emëron liderin e tyre, Tugrul Bej si zëvendësi i tij dhe i jap atij titullin e "Mbreti i Lindjes dhe Perëndimit". Selxhukët megjithatë mendonin se ishin pronarët e ligjshëm të gjithë vendeve të pushtuara gjatë kohës së Profetit Muhamed dhe ishin të etur për të zgjeruar mbretërinë e tyre. Pra, një kontigjent prej rreth 5000 selxhukëve u shpërngulën në Anadollin lindore dhe lënë shenjën e tyre aty për disa kohë.
> 
> Historia selxhuke turk është e rëndësishme për shkak se ata konsiderohen si paraardhësit e turqve Perëndimore - Turqit e sotëm. Turqit selxhuke, ishin një nga fiset e parë që pushtuan Anatollinë plotësisht. Me themelimin e mbretërisë selxhuke Anatolle si pjesë e Perandorisë së Madhe selxhuke filloi periudha islamike në Turqi. Selxhukët luajtën një rol të madh në mesjetë në mbrojtjen e botës islame kundër kryqëzatave, dhe si pushtues të një pjese të madhe të Perandorisë Bizantine. Ata gjithashtu i bënë një shërbim Evropës, duke bërë një barrierë në mes tyre dhe invazionit Mongolë. Së fundi rëndësia e tyre qëndron në faktin se ata hapën rrugën për turqit otomanë si një nga mbretërit e posa formuara pas largimit të mongolëve.
> 
> http://www.turkeyforyou.com/pictures...es/seljuks.jpg
> 
> _huazuar nga Turkey For You - Turkey Travel Guide me disa përshtatje/sqarime nga unë_


Falemineres per keto info, se un mendova se eshte ber nji deformim i emrit seleuk(selojk) ne seljuk(salgjuk).

----------


## PELL-AZGAN

Turqit??????


 Selxhuket përparuan drejt perëndimit nga Khorasani, gradualisht duke fituar kontrollin e bregdetit Kaspik dhe veriun e  Iranit, dhe nga ku sulmoni apo terhiqeshin nga Buwayhids), para tyre, deri në 1055 ata pushtuan kryeqytetin kalifat, Bagdadin.Kalifi al-Kaimi fillimisht përshëndeti ata si clirimtare dhe  i dha Tughrul Beut titullin e Sulltanit , dhe e bëri komandant ushtarak të qytetit. Impulsi Selxhuq drejt perëndimit  dhe grupet nomade e Turkomane që ishin thelbi i ushtrisë Selxhuke filluan të lëvizin në Siri dhe Anadoll. Anatollia  mbahej nga Perandoria Bizantine dobësuar. Në gusht të vitit 1071 kjo shtytje arriti kulmin në Betejën e Malazkirtit simbolit Manzikert armen, fillimisht Manavazakert), pranë brigjeve të liqenit Van.Ushtria Selxhuke  udhëhiqej nga Sulltan Alp Arslan i cili kishte zevendesuar Tughrul Beun, xhaxhain e tij  Sulltan në 1063. Në krye të forcave bizantine ishte perandori Romanus Diogenes I. Bizantinët ishin më të shumtë, por më pak homogjene sesa  Ushtria selxhuke. Si mercenarë të shumë kombeve ata u rekrutua nën komandën Diogenes . Kjo ushtri u shpërnda dhe i dha rrugë  kalorësisë së shpejtë dhe të lëvizshme Selxhuke. Romanus  u mor rob, por u lirua më vonë në këmbim te një shpërblimi. Kjo betejë ishte një pikë kthese në historinë e të dyja paleve bizantine dhe selxhuke.Me rënien e fuqise ushtarake bizantine u be e mundur dhe hapi deri në Azinë e Vogël rrugen të pushtimit Selxhuk.

----------

